# How much paint should I get for doors and trim?



## isuhunter (May 1, 2014)

Also, how much paint would you buy for the walls? 

Laundry and Bathroom will be 1 color

Family room will be 1 color

Bedroom will be 1 color


----------



## CyrusR (Mar 16, 2015)

How many linear feet of trim?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You WON'T need 5 gallons to paint the trim and doors. 2 gallons should be more than enough to do 2 coats on all the trim and doors. You might go through 5 gallons for the walls. I guess it all depends on if you're talking about new construction (bare wood, drywall) or previously painted surfaces.


----------



## isuhunter (May 1, 2014)

210' baseboard 
150' casing

Quick estimates


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Trim takes time, but it uses barely any paint! Get 2 gallons and you might bring one back.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

It's easier to figure out than you think. Let's assume average 3" wide trim. That's 1/4 foot. You've got 360 feet, 1/4 of that is 90 square feet. 1 gallon covers about 300 square feet. Double it for doing 2 coats, add in your square footage for your doors.


----------



## isuhunter (May 1, 2014)

I picked up 2 gallons of Diamon Vogel sureflo paint.


----------

